# Gettysburg - what's up?



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone know anything about the Gettysburg area (routes, rides or racing)? I will be there at the end of June for 5 days and I don't want to take too much time off the bike. Anything really.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It is a great place to ride, what kind of distances (don't forget that it is likely to be stinkin' hot) do you want to ride?

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=251019

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=220802

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=220984


----------



## bmwrt (Aug 19, 2006)

I have ridden down there quite a few times. There is no special route that I can recommend. give these guys a call. I have been in the store a couple of times and they are a good group.
I am sure they would be willing to help you out 

http://gettysburgbicycle.com/


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Wow mb1!*

Those photo's are great. Thanks for getting back to me. I am a teacher from St. Louis and I will be attending a Civil War Seminar at Gettysburg College so I will be there from June 25th to July 2nd. What I really want to know is whether or not I can get early up in the morning (6ish) and get get in a good workout 20 to 25 miles. Also, if I get a chance I would like to do some climbing. Anything you can tell me about the area.
Thanks again,
Vince


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

Once you get out of town it's mile after mile of PA farm country. It can be flat in spots, but you'll gain and lose the same ~25 feet of elevation over and over. If you want to climb you'll have to head north or west to South Mountain. Check out the south mountain mass start hill climb route. 6.5 miles @ 4.25%. Or try an out and back to Shippensburg over the mountain for ~4000 ft of climbing


----------



## desurfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Here's a route I did last fall while on a camping trip:

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/168065

Good couple of climbs and some nice descents, with a few miles of dirt road (Newman Road) in the state forest area and some other stretches if you're into that sort of thing. FYI, you might want to reroute the descent around mile 22; Poplar Springs Road turned out to be steep and gravely for a good bit. Major pucker factor; thank goodness for 32c tires!


----------



## mntvon2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that has responded, with all of your info and routes it shouldn't be too hard to find some challenging rides.
Thanks,
Vince


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

I did this loop last year when I my wife attended a fitness course at the gym (rides starts from there). Just a basic lolipop, very rolling but the riding from the top of the one climb back onto the lolipop stem was awesome. Very little traffic other than a short section in the hills before getting to Ardentsville, but you are almost going as fast as the traffic so not too big a deal. Hit a gas station in Ardentsville to refill on liquids (it was 98 degrees the day I did this ride, I went through 4 bottles in 2 hours). http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/28108082

desrufer: gonna have to ride that route, looks interesting.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Can anyone chime in on the paved/non-paved status for miles 14 thru 33 of this route? Looks like major road so am hoping paved...

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/503425

I've done the rest (lower loop) before, just added in the Michaux part from another route I found on the internet, presumably is road bike doable. Friend and I are gonna head up this weekend and the other route I have (a version of desurfer's) has a few miles of non-paved roads so we are trying to decide which to do (would prefer paved the whole way).

Thanks.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

tsunayoshi said:


> Can anyone chime in on the paved/non-paved status for miles 14 thru 33 of this route? Looks like major road so am hoping paved...
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/503425
> 
> ...


So my buddy and I left NoVa at 7am, drove up to Gettysburg, got detoured all over the place due to the reenactment, finally got to our start and took off about 9:15am...9 miles later after just beginning the descent after the first climb, my buddy is 50ft ahead of me when a deer jumps out and he collides with it @ 30mph, he and the deer and the bike tumble down the road. It was surreal to watch, whole thing from the deer appearing to buddy lying on the shoulder of the road was maybe 3 seconds. End result was tons of road rash, ruined kit, and a cracked headtube on a Madone, but no serious injuries. Could have been a hell of a lot worse. We flagged down a older couple in a truck to get a ride to the bottom of the original climb so we could ride back to the car on flat terrain but they graciously took us all the way back to the car. And it turns out the wreck was right down the road from their house so they really went out of their way to help us out.

He has been wanting an excuse to get a new frame for awhile, so now he is looking at the new Cervelo they keep advertising on the TdF coverage.


----------



## JimF22003 (Apr 30, 2009)

I did the route of the Civil War Century on Saturday (solo) so I went through Gettysburg on Pumping Station Road. The place was thick with CW reenactors (lots of them seemed to be lined up at the period-authentic blue porta-potties...) The road was backed up for miles, so I just rode around 'em. Inside the Battlefield Park it wasn't too bad.

The bridge over Taneytown Rd was out, so rather than taking a hairy detour down Rt 15, I went down the ramp, and cross-the four-lanes of traffic 'cross style, and then back up the ramp. Got lost a few times, so I ended up with about 112 miles, and a near-run case of heatstroke.

Good times...


----------

